# In case you're looking to improve your manual tool collection for food production...



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

These are So Much Better than the 'pound this sharp pair of tongs straight down' kind of hole digger. As in, I can work these even in never-dug, clay-ey soil. Good size for small settings, such as young berry seedlings; I had to use a post shovel (very long and thin) to widen the holes for tree seedlings.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's one of the holes she dug today....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a great gizmo. Had the honor of trying to use regular post hole diggers on a fence building project a few months back. I was no fun.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't use regular post hole diggers either. 
I like yours. Where did you get them?


----------



## addeson7 (Mar 11, 2015)

Isn't it great! My tomatoes from over the winter are now popping with little cherry baby tomatoes and blossoms. The big ones have only got a couple of tomatoes each but they also have lots of blossoms. Can't wait until


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I can't use regular post hole diggers either.
> I like yours. Where did you get them?


Salt'n'Pepper's our buying agent...I'm a lousy shopper. He found them online; he could tell you where I imagine. I just googled to find the image.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I can't use regular post hole diggers either.
> I like yours. Where did you get them?


Amazon. I try to buy ONLY American made tools, this is just "assembled in USA" but that was as close as I could find.

The other tool she was using is this one (it's called the "40 Inch Ground Shark") and it is made in the USA:


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

addeson7 said:


> isn't it great! My tomatoes from over the winter are now popping with little cherry baby tomatoes and blossoms. The big ones have only got a couple of tomatoes each but they also have lots of blossoms. Can't wait until


until......?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Amazon. I try to buy ONLY American made tools, this is just "assembled in USA" but that was as close as I could find.
> 
> The other tool she was using is this one (it's called the "40 Inch Ground Shark") and it is made in the USA:
> 
> View attachment 10262


I really like that one! Thanks.


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like a great tool. I'm always on the lookout for manual tools. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Check out a product called a San Angelo stick. I first saw one when I lived in Texas back in the 80's and some Mexican guys were digging holes for the power company near my house. Its basically a long "stick" made of heavy steel or iron and it has a pointed end and the other end is shaped like a jackhammer end. I've never been without one and it works wonders digging holes for planting trees or whatever.

I'd take a picture of it... but that would mean going outside in the rain and mud and sifting through my garden tool storage area and I just don't feel like it now!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

San Angelo Digging Bar (Stick) 72 " tall 17 lbs at Home Depot $32


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Around my place we have a bit of soil over river rock - those digging augers won't work but that digging bar makes it go a lot easier.
The rocks are big enough that they will push a power auger aside - the digging bar will break them up.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Here's one of the holes she dug today....
> 
> View attachment 10239


Looks really great! Handy too..


----------

